# Slingshot review my opinion



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I got this slingshot out again to give flats another try. I've reviewed this one before, but shooting it a few times yesterday,I might not have Shown it's high end features. Now when I say high end, Im not talking "Bling" Im talking "COMFORT And PERFORMANCE " I absolutely positively hated the idea of going to flats, but due to this little shooter Im going to give it another try. I like the bands close to my hand so that I have very little pull on my hands. The bands were tied by PocketPredator using quick ties sold by PocketPredator. No sharp edges, fits in my average (small) hands.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

good review


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Excuse my ignorance but what is it?
I bet a P P design as you mention them but not
the exact make and model?
I am searching Albatross frame and this looks good for that I think?
But if made in the USA shipping costs count
me out.
ukj


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

ukj said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is it?
> I bet a P P design as you mention them but not
> the exact make and model?
> I am searching Albatross frame and this looks good for that I think?
> ...


*It's a prototype version of the Pocket Predator OTT Mini-Taurus*

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/119340-ott-mini-taurus-review/?hl=taurus


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

Thank you and watched your vids. 
Good shot you are.
Yet another frame I will never get to see or shoot
being Sling Shot isolated where I live.
I was interested in such low forks.
ukj


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

i had mine sitting for months after order it . i found on my dresser and banded it up 3/4 in. straight cut flats shootting 3/8 balls . shoots so great i should have done it a long time ago.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

ukj said:


> Thank you and watched your vids.
> Good shot you are.
> Yet another frame I will never get to see or shoot
> being slingshot isolated where I live.
> ...


Maybe one of these would interest you. Stainless steel and wood, low OTT forks, ergonomic, hammer-pinch grip like the Taurus, reasonable price, ships from China. Pebble Shooter has done a review on this one. I have one on the way.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33013619789.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.51.149c5a24CXOLGw


----------



## ukj (Jan 10, 2021)

THX Mr. North
I did see that one and others like it. 
I miss a side shooter ergo as well, might
just place an ali order for both.
ukj


----------

